# ever heard of pro tech?



## buster01 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of pro-tech power tools? They were cheap made and went out of business , I'am just wondering if any one knows about replacement parts (if any) can be found.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I consider tools of that quality to be throw aways. If you used it long enough to need replacement parts, it's time to upgrade. Just my opinion. :smile:


----------

